# se la canta e se la suona



## chryss

Hi everyone,
  I’m having difficulties finding a phrase in English to translate “se la canta e se la suona”.
  The context is “ Andrea, conosciuto nel giro come “lo stonato”. Se la canta e se la suona. È capace di ridere per ore.”
  It’s practically a brief description of a person.
  Please help.


----------



## Siberia

He's so easy-going.  He takes life in his stride.


----------



## chryss

Siberia said:


> He's so easy-going.  He takes life in his stride.



Thank you very much Siberia!


----------



## housecameron

Se la canta e se la suona (fig.) è un modo di dire che significa fare tutto a modo proprio, normalmente senza rendere conto a nessuno.
Qui non saprei bene come interpretarlo... sembra che Andrea si diverta davvero a cantare e suonare, sebbene stonato.


----------



## bolso

come si traduce in inglese la frase idiomatica

"me la suono e me la canto"

meaning that I am ridiculously out of touch with the surroundig reality

"I play it and I sing it" ?


----------



## Blackman

Something like _I toot my own horn_, in English.


----------



## rrose17

Hmmm. I toot my own horn means I tell everyone why I'm so good. Perhaps here it's closer to "I call the shots"?


----------



## Murphy

Non ho capito bene come viene usata questa espressione in italiano. Puoi metterla in una frase completa per darci un esempio?


----------



## Teerex51

_I dance to my own tune?_


----------



## macforever

La traduzione di Teerex51 mi sembra ottima.
Propongo, comunque, "I sing my own praises".


----------



## bolso

thanks folks,

I call the shots 

mi sembra abbia una valenza positiva
tipo 
"sono io che decido"
mentre
"me la suono e me la canto"
implica autoironia
o 
"se la suone e se la canta"
implica insofferenza e fastidio verso chi, appunto, se la suona e se la canta.

per esempio - uno che si fa i sondaggi da solo e poi dice di essere il meglio di tutti - se la suona e se la canta (il riferimento la Berlusca e' assolutamente casuale e irrilevante..sorry)

he sings his own praises, ok, 
meno cattiva pero'.

grazie


----------



## Blackman

Mmmm...l'uso non e' univoco nemmeno tra gli italiani. Me la canto e me la suono significa che faccio tutto io, mi faccio la domanda e mi do una risposta. Si usa per qualcuno che tende a manipolare una situazione o che adora mettersi in mostra, creando la situazione adatta per farlo. Onestamente anche io trovo difficoltà a collocarlo con precisione.


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> Mmmm...l'uso non e' univoco nemmeno tra gli italiani. Me la canto e me la suono significa che faccio tutto io, mi faccio la domanda e mi do una risposta. Si usa per qualcuno che tende a manipolare una situazione o che adora mettersi in mostra, creando la situazione adatta per farlo. Onestamente anche io trovo difficoltà a collocarlo con precisione.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## elena73

Faccio un altro esempio su come si può usare... 
La persona X si è offesa per un'osservazione che io ho fatto e che lei ha interpretato male, e non mi parla da un mese.....  Un giorno vado da lei, ne parliamo, si capisce che era tutto un malinteso e io le dico ''Sì, ma se te la canti e te la suoni!!!! Potevi chiedermelo invece di darti risposte da sola...''


----------



## Blackman

elena73 said:


> Faccio un altro esempio su come si può usare...
> La persona X si è offesa per un'osservazione che io ho fatto e che lei ha interpretato male, e non mi parla da un mese.....  Un giorno vado da lei, ne parliamo, si capisce che era tutto un malinteso e io le dico ''Sì, ma se te la canti e te la suoni!!!! Potevi chiedermelo invece di darti risposte da sola...''



E' uno dei casi più complicati che abbia mai visto. Ma senz'altro si può usare anche così.
A mio avviso, l'esempio Berlusca e' il più calzante di tutti.

"Il MIO (sigh..) governo ha fatto più di qualunque altro."
Quando sento questo proclama ricorrente penso sempre:
" Eccolo li che se la canta e se la suona come al solito...".

Does "he is tooting his own horn as usual" fit in this context?


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> A mio avviso, l'esempio Berlusca e' il più calzante di tutti.
> 
> "Questo governo ha fatto più di qualunque altro."
> Quando sento questo proclama ricorrente penso sempre:
> " Eccolo li che se la canta e se la suona come al solito...".



Sarò noiosa, ma non posso che essere ancora una volta d'accordo con Blackman. Dovevo dirlo, non ho resistito...


----------



## elena73

Comunque forse il senso 'comune' a tutti è che c'è qualcuno che fa tutto, completamente da solo (anche parti che competono agli altri), arrivando a risultati/conclusioni che non sono realistiche  ... e qui rido da sola...


----------



## Blackman

What about _he is acting as/playing in a one-man-band_?


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> What about he is acting as/playing in a one-man-band?



Direi di no.

Eventualmente " He sings his own praises " - non c'e' quel registro popolaresco dell'espressione italiana, pero'.


----------



## rrose17

Blackman said:


> "Il MIO (sigh..) governo ha fatto più di qualunque altro."
> Quando sento questo proclama ricorrente penso sempre:
> " Eccolo li che se la canta e se la suona come al solito...".
> 
> Does "he is tooting/blowing his own horn as usual" fit in this context?


 
I think so. as well as Ody's "He's singing his own praises." But in Elena's example with the malinteso with a colleague, it doesn't and there "But you're always calling the shots." does.


----------



## Murphy

Blackman said:


> Does "he is tooting his own horn as usual" fit in this context?


Sì. Comunque, più comune dalle mie parti sarebbe "*he's blowing his own trumpet*".


Edit: I found this older thread, but it doesn't seem to resolve the question: se la suona e se la canta . In this case, the person in question seems to be "laughing at his own jokes".


----------



## rrose17

Murphy said:


> Sì. Comunque, più comune dalle mie parti sarebbe "*he's blowing his own trumpet*".


 I've never heard trumpet used only horn, (BE I guess) although whether you blow it or toot it is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## elena73

Murphy said:


> Edit: I found this older thread, but it doesn't seem to resolve the question: se la suona e se la canta . In this case, the person in question seems to be "laughing at his own jokes".



Yes, this could also be a possible use!
X both says the joke and laughs at it. (X does everything, also what another person should do -laughing in this case).


----------



## Murphy

blow your own trumpet

Yes, British and Australian, apparently.


----------



## rrose17

AH! What about "He's his own best audience." ??


----------



## Blackman

rrose17 said:


> AH! What about "He's his own best audience." ??



Bella, ma ho la sensazione che in italiano corrisponda a qualcos'altro...


----------



## Cattivo

Teerex51 said:


> _I dance to my own tune?_


 
I've heard "Dance/march to the beat of one's own drum" also.


----------



## Murphy

Teerex51 said:


> _I dance to my own tune?_


 


Cattivo said:


> I've heard "Dance/march to the beat of one's own drum" also.


 These two have a rather different meaning.  They're used for people who don't follow trends and fashions established by others but who "go their own way" in life.


----------



## enzolino

Buon pomeriggio a tutti.!
purtroppo  leggendo tutti i post  di "cantare " e " suonare " non ho trovato un equivalente che mi aiutasse a tradurre la frase " Il signor Giovanni se le canta e se le suona da solo " volendo significare che fa tutto lui ," leva e mette" come diciamo  in gergo noi . 
Un grazie di cuore a tutti !!!.


----------



## Blackman

E' già stato discusso, ma nemmeno io riesco a trovarlo. Ti propongo un _he toots his own horn_, sentiamo che dicono gli anglosassoni.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Hi there 

Blackman, I'd say that the expression "_to toot one's own horn"_ is similar in meaning to "_to blow one's own trumpet" _(see this thread), so (_if_ I've understood correctly) that's not quite the meaning here. However, right now I can't think of an equivalent idiomatic expression. One suggestion is _Mr X is *a one-man*_ *show/a one-man dynamo *_when it comes to..._(whatever it is he does)_, _or _Mr X is *a one-man x,y,z *- listing all the things that he does on his own - _painter, plumber, mechanic, etc, but I'm sure there's something better out there!

(And of course, if you were to describe a woman, you could say _a *one-woman*...etc_)

EDIT Actually I think I've made a huge mistake, sorry Blackman


----------



## johngiovanni

Perhaps not the same meaning exactly, but changing instruments "marches to his own drum(mer)". (Follows his own path). "Goes his own sweet way" in a negative sense.  "One-man band".


----------



## Italic

Buongiorno.
Poco fa ho trovato l'espressione "te la canti e te la suoni". Non posso capire il suo significato (suppongo che l'espressione sia un modo di dire italiano). Aiutatemi, per favore.
Vi sono grato in anticipo.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Italic!

Te la canti e te la suoni vuol dire che fai tutto tu. A seconda del contesto puoi dare un senso migliore alla mia spiegazione. hai del contesto da darci?


----------



## Italic

Sì, certo. Ecco il contesto. "Lo so, a volte postiamo degli status che sono piccole perle di poesia ermetica. Ci piacciono così tanto che la tentazione di premere il fatidico “I like” sul nostro proprio status è davvero forte. Ma, ti prego, resisti! ​*Cliccare su “Mi piace” alle tue stesse perle di saggezza dà proprio l’idea che te** la canti e te la suoni."​*


----------



## giginho

Vuol dire che se clicchi su "mi piace" per un tuo stesso commento, fai tutto da solo: dici una frase, la trovi bella e ti fai pure i complimenti per averla detta (cliccando su "mi piace")!

Ti è chiaro il concetto? Non so se sono riuscito a rendere l'idea


----------



## pulteney

Dalle mie parti si dice "te la fai e te la dici".


----------



## VogaVenessian

VogaVenessian said:


> Vexata questio! Vedi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1873051


----------



## longplay

Ho letto il thread suggerito da Vogaven . Mi sembra che manchi un' interpretazone : "ragazzi, qui ce la dobbiamo suonare e cantare da soli" che significherebbe "in mancanza
di iniziative , idee o indicazioini 'dall'alto' l'iniziativa spetta a noi  ( con i connessi rischi ). Salve ! (esperienza professionale).
PS Potrebbe anche essere riferito a situazioni di "isolamento-solitudine" in senso abbastanza ampio.


----------



## carlo john

Hola Chryss,
the *I*talians explained it correctly...but in *I*talian. *S*o a person that "se la canta e se la suona" (he sings it and he plays it) it can be often addressed negatively.  *M*ost of time is an idiom that describes someone that starts complaining, arguing out the bloom, goes on and on till he he says the opposite of what he just said. *N*obody asked him and no one really cared about what he said.  *H*e plays  and sings the song all by himself...that*'*s way it can be referred to someone egocentric. *H*ypocrite and full of himself but not necessarily.   Above Enzolino says that around is area is more common " leva e mette"  Lift and Place or take away and put back.


----------



## Slscriptorofficial

Io ho questa domanda invece: Se tale espressione ti viene posta come risposta ad un'affermazione, come va interpretata?
Esempio:
A: "Se hai dei problemi con me, puoi dirmelo subito.
Chiaro e tondo."
B: "Te la stai suonando e cantando da solo."


----------



## bearded

Slscriptorofficial said:


> A: "Se hai dei problemi con me, puoi dirmelo subito.
> Chiaro e tondo."
> B: "Te la stai suonando e cantando da solo."


Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!
Anche in questo dialogo - secondo me - ''te la stai suonando e cantando da solo'' significa ''stai facendo tutto da solo'',  nel senso che il fatto che B abbia problemi con A è soltanto un'ipotesi di A.  Supponiamo (perché manca un contesto precedente) che B guardi storto A, oppure gli tenga il broncio: allora A dice ''se hai problemi con me, dimmelo'', e B risponde ''te lo immagini tu che io abbia problemi con te'' (= fai tutto da solo: ti sei chiesto la ragione e ti sei anche dato la risposta).


----------



## Ceci83

johngiovanni said:


> Perhaps not the same meaning exactly, but changing instruments "marches to his own drum(mer)". (Follows his own path). "Goes his own sweet way" in a negative sense.  "One-man band".


Basically the person who _“se la canta e se la suona”_ is someone who praises themselves over something. It’s usually said about someone who claims how good they are at something instead of letting others judge their performance. It’s a person who is full of themselves, cocky and pretentious. Definitely not the same meaning of _“someone who marches to the beat of their own drum”_, which has a completely different meaning and is a deceitful translation. In fact, the latter has usually a positive/neutral meaning, and as it was previously explained, it’s about someone who does things their own way without listening to others. I think the WR translation should be changed to avoid misunderstandings.


----------

